# Are these prices high?



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's what I got so far from my local dealers. All installed prices:

Western Pro 7.5 $4300
Meyer ST 7.5 $4100
Boss Sport Duty 7.5 $3300 (with RT3 Hitch) Dealer #1
Boss Standard 7.5 $4460 (with Smart Hitch 2) Dealer #1
Boss Standard 7.5 $3834 (with Smart Hitch 2) Dealer #2 - I'm not sure if he had the right price
Snow Dogg HD $3613
Sno-Way 26 $4500 (with wireless and down pressure)

The only ones who are actually within 7 miles of my house are the Boss Dealer #1, the Sno-Way, and the Western dealer. I know the Boss Dealer #1 and the Western dealer have NO parts on hand. Not sure about the Sno-way. I need to check them out tomorrow. The Meyer, Snow Dogg, and Boss Dealer #2 are about 15 and 40 miles away.

I currently have an old Meyer ST 7.5 (at least that is what I think it is) on my 89 Dodge right now. It is the old style hook up - the pump and lights stay on the truck when the plow is removed. Can I adapt this to an EZ Mount Plus and put it on a 2006 F-150? That is about the only thing I can afford. I was hoping to be at $3000 for a plow. Looks like that ain't happening!!

Does anyone have better pricing in their area?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish I had those prices here (Nova Scotia tymusic) I have a 2007 f150 and all my quotes were $4600 and up. The Boss Sport Duty was $5000+tax installed. The snoway 26 series was $5600+$200 for shipping and I had to install it myself. You guys get the good prices and we get screwed, and the dollar is pretty much even. But oh well gotta live with it. Well I hope you find something good for that F150. Good luck


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The Boss dealer #2 is closer. #1 is outrageous. But just so you know, I got my 9' Boss Super Duty installed for like $4200.


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm just outside of Toronto and I called some local dealers asking about the SnoWay 22 Series with DPS and wireless joystick and I was quoted prices starting at $5500 plus options and installation.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the insight guys.

I'm heading to the Sno-Way dealer today. They seem to be the only ones around here who actually have a clue about their products, and they are about 7 mile away.

So for only about $500 above the other local plows, it might be worth it to go with a 26 Sno Way. Looks like the prices around here aren't terrible compared to some of the other prices posted. I have seen much lower prices in other posts, but maybe that is pretty uncommon.

The other option was the Snow Dogg for about $900 less than the Sno Way, but the dealer is about 50 minutes away. I might run down and check those out too.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

66 BADBOY;521862 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys.
> 
> I'm heading to the Sno-Way dealer today. They seem to be the only ones around here who actually have a clue about their products, and they are about 7 mile away.
> 
> ...


You would be very happy with the SnoWay 26. I got mine with DP and a wired controller for 4k installed. I like the idea of the wireless but I know a few guys that have had some issues with RF interference. It seems that these issues have only happened at some banks and OTBs (Off Track Betting places). As far as mounting & dismounting the plow, you will love how quick & easy it is especially compared to an old convetional mount. Best of luck & keep us posted.


----------

